

Show HN: HTML Set the game - andrewhubbs
http://hub.bs/set

======
andrewhubbs
Thanks for checking out our version of Set. It is one of my all time favorite
games. Hope you guys like it. I decided to build it after being frustrated
there is no good Android app for set. As a result, this can be best viewed in
a Webkit based or mobile browser. Sorry IE/FF, your SVG support is weird.
Feedback is welcomed. The code can be found at
<https://github.com/andrewhubbs/set> along with a full test suite.

------
adamtait
Set is awesome. Thanks for doing this! There has definitely been a lot of IE
hate floating around HN lately, but I think you made the right call. Release
early, release often, constantly improve - worry about other use cases later
:) Any plans to roll it into an android or iOS app?

~~~
andrewhubbs
There is already a really nice iOS app so I think I will leave that one alone.
We made this version with Android use in mind. That being said there are a lot
of things that could be done to get the quirks out on mobile, like preventing
window resizing and handling multi-touch. I would prefer to keep it web based
if the experience remains decent. Android is a possibility though.

